# Feedback gesucht für 1. (Einsteiger-Mittelklasse) Gaming PC



## Thorns (1. April 2019)

*Feedback gesucht für 1. (Einsteiger-Mittelklasse) Gaming PC*

Hey zusammen. 

Ich möchte mir gerne einen ersten Gaming PC zulegen, dieser sollte am besten 700 Euro nicht überschreiten. Durch andere Beiträge bin ich schon auf Mindfactory gestoßen und die Möglichkeit mir dort einen PC zusammenzustellen. Das überfordert mich allerdings noch etwas, weil ich gerade erst anfange mich einzulesen. Und es gefühlt tausend Optionen gibt. Deswegen bräuchte ich noch ein paar Meinungen von Menschen, die sich auskennen um die richtige Entscheidung treffen zu können.
Jetzt bin ich auf folgende Komplettpcs gestoßen und würde mich über eure Rückmeldung zu Preis/Leistung und verwendeten Komponenten (fehlt z.Bsp etwas, und falls ja was?) freuen.

https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/HardwareDealz-Editionen/HardwareDealz-600-Edition::3690.html
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/HardwareDealz-Editionen/HardwareDealz-500-Edition::3691.html
https://www.amazon.de/Megaport-GeFo...p/B071NHHQ2W?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_9175908031&th=1


Da ich mich so gut wie gar nicht auskenne, auch meine Frage, brauche ich eine SSD, die mehr als 120Gb hat (und wofür braucht man diese eigentlich wenn man auch eine 1TB Festplatte dabei hat)? Und von den oben aufgelisteten Pcs haben auch nicht alle eine Laufwerk, das wäre aber schon sinnvoll oder?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2019)

Der bei Dubaro-PC für 700€ wäre der stärkste. 

Aber es geht besser - bei PCGames gab es letzte Woche auch einen Test eines Agando-PCs. http://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-H...e-GTX-1660-AMD-Ryzen-5-2600-700-Euro-1277583/  Die Firma bzw. deren PCs hab ich auch schon ein paar mal gesehen, die haben pft für den Preis eine ordentliche Mischung, wenn man bedenkt, dass es ein Komplett-PC ist.  Exakt das gleiche Modell wie aus dem Test finde ich nicht mehr. Vlt. ist das Gehäuse ausverkauft, denn der hier scheint bis auf das Gehäuse identisch und kostet 700€ https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p108465  da musste ich aber auch ein anderes Mainboard aussuchen - der kostet dann gut 750€ inkl. Windows. 

Der PC wäre auf jeden Fall besser als der 700€-Dubaro-PC, da die Grafikkarte, die GTX 1660, etwa 15-20% schneller und auch sehr stromsparender als die AMD RX 580 ist. Der Prozessor ist ebenso stärker (der Ryzen 5 2600 ist der Nachfolger des Ryzen 5 1600), und er hat 16GB statt nur 8GB RAM sowie eine größere SSD - UND es ist Windows dabei, beim Dubaro nicht.

Der Megaport-PC wäre wiederum bis auf die Grafikkarte mit dem von Agando vergleichbar, was CPU, RAM und SSD angeht, und hat auch Windows mit dabei - aber die GTX 1050 Ti aus dem Megaport-PC ist deutlich schwächer als die GTX 1660. Die GTX 1660 ist über 80% schneller, teils fast doppelt so schnell - da lohnen sich die 50€ Aufpreis in jedem Falle. Wenn du unbedingt bei 700€ bleiben willst, dann konfigurier aus dem Agando-PC 8GB RAM weg, also 1x8 statt 2x8 GB. Das spart ca 50€, und ein RAM-Riegel ist sehr leicht selbst nachgerüstet, so dass du einen zweiten auch später einbauen kannst. Wenn es auf die 50€ aber nicht ganz unbedingt ankommt, dann lass es so. Der PC ist für seinen Preis echt gut, auch wenn ICH an mancher Stelle einen Tick mehr ausgeben würde - aber Preis-Leistung ist da echt nicht zu bemängeln.

Ein selbst zusammengesteller PC, den man auch selbst zusammenbaut, mit einem Ryzen 5 2600, 16GB RAM, 240GB SSD, 1000GB Festplatte und einer GTX 1660 kostet ca 670-690€ - aber ohne Windows. Wenn man eine AMD RX 580 statt einer GTX 1660 nimmt, könnte dabei allerdings dann 40-50€ sparen. 


Zum Schluss noch zu Deinen zwei anderen Fragen: Eine SSD ist deutlich schneller als eine Festplatte, vor allem beim "Suchen" nach den Datenfragmenten, die auf einer Festplatte verstreut sind und durch die eine Festplatte immer wieder kleine Nachlade-Pausen hat. Dieser Vorteil verkürzt bei dem, was auf der SSD installiert ist, die Ladezeiten enorm. Windows läuft daher dann gefühlt schneller, kleine Programme wie Zb Internetbrowser öffnen sich fast so schnell, als wären sie schon offen und nur im Hintergrund gewesen. Heutzutage sollte man auf eine SSD nicht mehr verzichten, zumal eine Standard-SSD mit 240GB auch nur noch 30-40€ kostet. 

Wegen des Laufwerks: Spiele usw. brauchen keine DVD mehr, du gibst einen Code ein, und es wird runtergeladen. Selbst wenn Du "von DVD installierst", hast du bei den weitaus meisten SPielen danach noch einen so großen Download, dass du es auch gleich nur per Code und Download hättest machen können. Viele Gehäuse haben daher heutzutage nicht mal mehr einen Schach , in denen man einen DVD-Brenner einbauen könnte. Wenn du trotzdem genau weißt, dass du noch ein Laufwerk brauchst, zB weil du ältere Games hast oder auch mal einen Film-DVD oder eine Musik-CD einlegen willst, dann kannst du für ca 20€ auch ein externes Laufwerk für USB besorgen.


----------



## Thorns (1. April 2019)

Super, vielen lieben Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. Der Agando Pc sieht echt gut aus und der Test liest sich dazu auch sehr informativ.  Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2019)

Thorns schrieb:


> Super, vielen lieben Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. Der Agando Pc sieht echt gut aus und der Test liest sich dazu auch sehr informativ.  Du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!



Kein Thema. In der Regel sind Komplett-PCs immer irgendwo "schwach" oder zu teuer - aber bei dem PC würde ich nur das Netzteil als "nicht so dolle" bezeichnen, aber wenn die das da einbauen und 3 Jahre Garantie geben, wird es auch nicht schlecht sein. Das Mainboard ist halt ein Einsteigermodell, aber wenn es alle Anschlüsse bietet, tut es der Gesamtleistung auch keinen Abbruch. Für den Preis geht es meiner Meinung kaum besser, und "schlecht" ist da nichts- falls man mehr Wert auf "sehr gute Qualität" und "größere SSD und Festplatte" usw. legen würde, müsste man halt bei der Leistung klare Abstriche machen. Was ich noch machen würde, wenn es ok vom Budget ist: 10-20€ Aufpreis für einen besseren CPU-Kühler.

Aber so, wie der PC ist, reicht der für alle neuesten Games in Full-HD bei hohen Details locker aus. und spart man bei CPU oder Grafikkarte 50€, geht es halt schnell um 20% runter mit der Leistung.


----------



## Loosa (1. April 2019)

Thorns schrieb:


> Da ich mich so gut wie gar nicht auskenne, auch meine Frage, brauche ich eine SSD, die mehr als 120Gb hat (und wofür braucht man diese eigentlich wenn man auch eine 1TB Festplatte dabei hat)? Und von den oben aufgelisteten Pcs haben auch nicht alle eine Laufwerk, das wäre aber schon sinnvoll oder?



Hallo, und willkommen beim PC-Spielen. Naja, bald. 
Herb hat ja eigentlich schon alles beantwortet. Da hole ich mir auch immer Rat, wenn ich was Neues brauche. 

Zur Frage wegen SSD noch ein Nachtrag. Ja, sollte man heutzutage haben aber, bei kleinem Budget, ist die Größe nicht soo wichtig. Windows und ein paar Standardprogramme sollten halt draufpassen. Alles andere kommt auf die große Festplatte (nicht vergessen den Installationspfad bei Steam in den Einstellungen zu ändern). System und Spiele auf getrennten Platten halten ist eh nicht verkehrt, dann kommen die sich nicht in die Quere.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC, und bei Fragen... immer her damit.


----------



## Thorns (1. April 2019)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich diesbezüglich erst mal Bescheid. Vielen Dank euch Zwei für die verständlichen Erklärungen und Tipps!


----------

